# صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم



## romyo (11 مايو 2007)

هذه هى صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم كله

.

.

.

.

.








ايه رايكم؟؟؟
​


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة يا روميو  هههههههههه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## romyo (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا روميو  هههههههههه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



ههههههههه
اكيد انتى احلى يا فادية
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## twety (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*عسووووووووله خالص*
*جبتها ازاى دى *

*طب بامانه فيهم شبه من بعض *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*حلوة بجد يا روميووووووووووو :t33:*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

حرام عليكم تعملو في نانوستي كدة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

*عثل والنبى عثل​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

مين دي اللي عثل يابت ياجيرو حرام عليكي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

_*نانسى مهى عثل اهيه​*_


----------



## candy shop (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

...حلوه نانسى ليزا ياروميو هههههههههههه​


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *عسووووووووله خالص*
> *جبتها ازاى دى *
> 
> ...



التحفه الفنية دى موجوده فى متحف اللوفر فى كوم الدكه
هههههههههههه
شكرا تويتى يا لمرورك​


----------



## emy (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

_حرام عليك يا روميو دى نانسى سكر _
_ليه عملت فيها كده يلا كانت بنت كويسه راحت عليها خلاص _
_ههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع العسل ده_​


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



ramyghobrial قال:


> حرام عليكم تعملو في نانوستي كدة



ايه يا عم رامى هو احنا بنعزبها
دا احنا خليناها حاجة تشرف اهه
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا رامى لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *عثل والنبى عثل​*



مز كده والنبى
قوليلهم علشان دول مالهمش فى الفن
ههههههههههه
ميرسى جيرل لمرورك​


----------



## thanaa (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

حلوه اقوي ياروميو بس نانسى احلى


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> ...حلوه نانسى ليزا ياروميو هههههههههههه​



ميرسى 
بس انا هسميها موناليزا عجرم
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا سالى لمرورك​


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



emy قال:


> _حرام عليك يا روميو دى نانسى سكر _
> _ليه عملت فيها كده يلا كانت بنت كويسه راحت عليها خلاص _
> _ههههههههههه_
> _شكرا يا باشا على الموضوع العسل ده_​



هههههههههه
يلا معلش بكرة نعوضهالك فى اليسا ودومنيك واخواتهن
ههههههههههههه
شكرا ايمى لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## romyo (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



thanaa قال:


> حلوه اقوي ياروميو بس نانسى احلى



طبعااااااااااااااا نانسى احلى وبلا منافس..هههههههههه
ولينا الشرف انه تكون اول مشاركة ليكى بالمنتدى فى موضوعى المتواضع
شكرا يا thanaa لمرورك


----------



## lovebjw (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههه
ياعم روميو يا جامد انت يا باشا 
انت بتاع الحاجات الجامدة 
الا بينى وبينك يا روميو ماتعرفش نمرة موبيل نانسى كام مانت الوحيد اللى معاك الصورة بتاعتها


----------



## احمد سلامة (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة أوي تسلم ايدك


----------



## Coptic Man (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههه

صورة لذيذة اوي يا رميو


----------



## kamer14 (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههه دى اتحورت خالص

ههههههههههه ليزا عجرم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Tabitha (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا خبر تصدق انا مضحكتش من زمااااااااااااااااان

بس منين دي  ؟؟ ومين صاحب الفكرة ؟؟


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ياعم روميو يا جامد انت يا باشا
> انت بتاع الحاجات الجامدة
> الا بينى وبينك يا روميو ماتعرفش نمرة موبيل نانسى كام مانت الوحيد اللى معاك الصورة بتاعتها



هههههههههههههههههههههه
يخليك ليا يا حبيب قلبى يا سكره
دايماً كده بترفع من روحى المعدنيه
اما بالنسبة لرقم ننوس مش هقدر اديهولك علشان ما تحرجنيش معاها وخصوصاً اليومين دول
ههههههههه
شكراً يا lovebjw  لمرورك ومشاركاتك الرائعه​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



احمد سلامة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة أوي تسلم ايدك



يارب تكون عجابتك olling: 
ونشوفك دايماً بتشاركنا موضوعاتنا
شكراً يا احمد لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



Coptic Man قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> صورة لذيذة اوي يا رميو



ربنا يخليك يا باشا ومايحرمناش من مشاركاتك الغالية
شكراً يا Coptic Man لمرورك ومشاركاتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههه دى اتحورت خالص
> 
> ههههههههههه ليزا عجرم ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
بس  نانسى هتفضل " القمر 14" برضو مهما عملنا فيها مش كده ولا ايه؟؟؟؟:99: يا قمر !!!!!!!!!
شكراً يا kamer14 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



Anestas!a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا خبر تصدق انا مضحكتش من زمااااااااااااااااان
> 
> بس منين دي  ؟؟ ومين صاحب الفكرة ؟؟



هههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله اننا قدرنا نرجعلك ضحكتك الغاليه
وهتضحكى كتير طول ما انتى ما انت معانا فى المنتدى العظيم ده
اما الاسئلة دى مينفعش اجاوبك عليها لانها اسرار عسكريه .... اااااقصد فنيه:t13: 
هههههههههههههه
شكراً Anestas!a لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## jesus_son (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

*لا بأمانة جميلة جدا
شكرا يا روميو على الصورة*​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



jesus_son قال:


> *لا بأمانة جميلة جدا
> شكرا يا روميو على الصورة*​



ربنا يخليك يا jesus_son
ويا رب دايماً تكون معانا وتمتعنا بمشاركاتك​


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هو نانسي عجرم عايشة 
من ايام الموناليزا للنهاردة
مش كبيرة برضة لسه معدتش 
سن العشرين


----------



## ghost90 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ههههههههههههههه
                                                                                                  جميلة جدا​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



ابن الفادي قال:


> هو نانسي عجرم عايشة
> من ايام الموناليزا للنهاردة
> مش كبيرة برضة لسه معدتش
> سن العشرين



يا حبيب قلبى 
الستات عموماً مش بتزيد عن 19سنه حتى لو من ايام حتشبسوت
ههههههههههههه
شكراً يا ابن الفادى على مرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## tina_tina (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

لا بجد حلوة
معمولة باتقان حلو
شكرا يا روميو


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



ghost90 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> جميلة جدا​



هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراً يا ghost90 لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



tina_tina قال:


> لا بجد حلوة
> معمولة باتقان حلو
> شكرا يا روميو



العفووو يا استاذتى
اخيراً نورتى موضوع بمشاركاتك الغاليه
شكراً يا tina_tina  لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

*حرام عليكم اية دا نانسى دى ولا واحد شبهها

بقى نانسى القمر بالفوتوشوب يحصلها كدا

يخرب بيت التكنولوجيا اللى تعمل كدا :a82: ​*


----------



## twety (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*معلش معلش الدنيا وحشه*


----------



## totty (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههه
بجد فظيعه تجنن


----------



## stan55 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

cool pic man


----------



## amali (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة منك

مشووووور اخي


----------



## Nemoo (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

جميله جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *حرام عليكم اية دا نانسى دى ولا واحد شبهها
> 
> بقى نانسى القمر بالفوتوشوب يحصلها كدا
> 
> يخرب بيت التكنولوجيا اللى تعمل كدا :a82: ​*



هههههههههه
معلش يا فراشة اكتر من كده ويزيح ربنا:smil12:
شكراً يا فراشة مسيحية لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *معلش معلش الدنيا وحشه*



ههههههههههههه
عندك حق وكمان مالهاش امان 
شوفى عملوا ايه فى نانوس :a82:
مين عارف بكرة هيعملوا فيكى ايه؟؟؟؟؟ :smil12:
شكراً يا twety  لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



totty قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بجد فظيعه تجنن



ربنا يخليكى ودايماً تشرفى مواضيعى بمشاركاتك
شكراً يا totty لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



stan55 قال:


> cool pic man



شكراً يا stan55 لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



amali قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة منك
> 
> مشووووور اخي



الاحلى منها مشاركتك الجميلة
شكراً يا amali لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## romyo (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



Nemoo قال:


> جميله جدااااااااااااااااا



اكيد انت اجمل يا باشا
وعقبال لما نلاقى صورك ماليا المنتدى
هههههههههه
:smil15::smil15::smil15:

شكراً يا Nemoo لمرورك ومشاركتك
واعتذر لتأخرى فى الرد​


----------



## mousa63 (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

متاكد الصوره مدبلجه


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
جامده منك دى يا مستر روميو 
ايه يابنى ده ... ده انا كده " هطبطب وادلع " علشان متعيطش بقى 
تلقيها دلوقتى عماله تغنيلك " انت ايه ؟؟ "
وطبعا هى دلوقتى حاسه بـ " احساس جديد " :smil12:
عموما انا هخصمك اه اسيبك لا 
ههههههههههه
وبجد تسلم ايدك يا باشا يا كبير 
وميرسى على نانا ليزا العسل دى
:yahoo::yahoo: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

عسولة اوى نانسى المعدل ولا الموناليزا المعدل


----------



## nanalovejesus (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

حرام عليك يا روميو نانسى العسل تعمل فيها كده
بس هى فعلا جديده وهايله جدا


----------



## merola (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

دا على اساس بقة انهم بيالسوا على الموناليزا مش على نانسى 
نانسى اصلا كدة كدة وحشة جدا دية كلها صناعى


----------



## †السريانيه† (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

هايله ياروميو  صورة جميله اوي
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي  
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## hard_angel (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

جميل جميل ...

بس نانسي احلى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## اسير بلاده (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههه 


صوره رائعه


----------



## LOLA012 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

ايه يا عم الحاجات الحلوة دى عظمة على عظمة 
ويا باشا  وتسلملى ايديك 
ده اخرت اللى ميسمعش كلام بابا وماما هههههه​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جامده منك دى يا مستر روميو
> ...



ايه يا مستر فقاقيعو الكوكتيل اللى كاتبه ده:smil8:
هو حضرتك متعرفش ان " مفيش حاجة تيجى كده ":t30:
و لازم تعمل اعتبار "انا مصرى ابن مصرى وابن مصر الله عليه":spor2:
وكان لازم تغنيلى "يا سى السيد يا سى السيد"
:999:
عموماً لو نانسى موجوده كان اكيد هتقولك "معجبة مغرمة"30:

شكرا فقاقيعو لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



noraa قال:


> عسولة اوى نانسى المعدل ولا الموناليزا المعدل



شكرا يا نورا منورة الموضوع والمنتدى كله​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



nanalovejesus قال:


> حرام عليك يا روميو نانسى العسل تعمل فيها كده
> بس هى فعلا جديده وهايله جدا



نانسى هتفضل نانسى مهما عملوا فيها
هههههههههههههه
شكرا Magenta لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



merola قال:


> دا على اساس بقة انهم بيالسوا على الموناليزا مش على نانسى
> نانسى اصلا كدة كدة وحشة جدا دية كلها صناعى



لا دا على اساس الغيرة والاحقاد المدفونه لنانوس
حد يقول على نانسى وحشة
طب تعالى شوف البنات اللى عندنا هتقولى عليهم ايه فرد كوتش عربية موديل سنة 30 ق.م
ههههههههههههه
شكرا merola لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



†السريانيه† قال:


> هايله ياروميو  صورة جميله اوي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي
> سلام ونعمه​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا سريانية بجد الموضوع كان محتاج مشاركتك
شكرا سريانية لمرورك ومشاركتك
ويا رب متكونش الاخيرة​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



hard_angel قال:


> جميل جميل ...
> 
> بس نانسي احلى ههههههههههههههههههههه



اكيد نانسى احلى "يارب تكون سمعانا يا ميرولا"
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكراhard_angel    لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



اسير بلاده قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> صوره رائعه



ميرسى يا باشا
شكر يا اسير بلاده لمرورك ومشاركتك​


----------



## مارلين (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

لك شو هيدي دخيل الله عن جد
هههههههههههههههههه
تحفه تحفه تحفه تسلم ايدك مستر روميو بس لو شافت نانسي الصوره هيدي أأكدلك انها هتنتحر 
وهتكون انت السبب في موت الفنانة العظيمة أم كلثوم
ههههههههههه
 قصدي نانسي عجرم
يسلمو دياتك​


----------



## romyo (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



LOLA012 قال:


> ايه يا عم الحاجات الحلوة دى عظمة على عظمة
> ويا باشا  وتسلملى ايديك
> ده اخرت اللى ميسمعش كلام بابا وماما هههههه​



ههههههههههههههه
واللى مبيشربش اللبن ومش يغسل اسنانه
شكرا LOLA لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذه​


----------



## crazy_girl (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

جميلة اوووووووووووووووى يا روميوووووووووووو يافنان
بس بقي الماجاة
انا احلى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا شبه نانسي وهى عيانة فى العناية المركزة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المجنونة : مرمر


----------



## basboosa (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

بجججججججججد تحفة بس ياريت تشوف عندك صورة هيفا علشان انا بعزها جامد ولو اليسا كمان تكون مشكور وياسلام بقى لو حطيت صورهم قبل ال100 عملية اللى عملوها علشان الطبيعى يكسب


----------



## romyo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



مارلين قال:


> لك شو هيدي دخيل الله عن جد
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تحفه تحفه تحفه تسلم ايدك مستر روميو بس لو شافت نانسي الصوره هيدي أأكدلك انها هتنتحر
> وهتكون انت السبب في موت الفنانة العظيمة أم كلثوم
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا الك يا قمر لبنان الجميلة
رغم ان بحب الحكى باللبنانى لكنى مابعرف احكى بيها
ولكنى هاحاول احكى به عن جد كرمالك.. كرمال عيونك ..:new2: 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكراً مارلين لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائع والمتميز​


----------



## romyo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



mariam_roma قال:


> جميلة اوووووووووووووووى يا روميوووووووووووو يافنان
> بس بقي الماجاة
> انا احلى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
طيب الله يخليكى ابعتيلى صورتك بسرعة نفسى اشوف نانسى وهى فى العناية المركزة
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك المجنونة يا عاشقة التريقة مرمر​


----------



## romyo (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



basboosa قال:


> بجججججججججد تحفة بس ياريت تشوف عندك صورة هيفا علشان انا بعزها جامد ولو اليسا كمان تكون مشكور وياسلام بقى لو حطيت صورهم قبل ال100 عملية اللى عملوها علشان الطبيعى يكسب



ميرسى يا بسبوسه
ووعد هدورلك على الصور المطلوبة بس لو لاقيتها مش هقدر انشرها
لان ممكن اعضاء المنتدى يطفشوا من شكلهم قبل الـ 100 عمليه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههه
شكراً basboosa لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذه​


----------



## crazy_girl (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

بقي بذمتكوا كدة مش انا توأم نانسي ليزا 
بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
وهى فى العناية المركزة:smil16:


----------



## romyo (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*



mariam_roma قال:


> بقي بذمتكوا كدة مش انا توأم نانسي ليزا
> بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــس
> وهى فى العناية المركزة:smil16:



*لا الشبه واضح واضح موووووووت
ههههههههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## max mike (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

دى بقى نانسى ليزا مش الموناليزا ههههههههههههههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## esambraveheart (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

علي فكره نانسي عجرم علي الرغم من جمالها الملفت و شهرتها الواسعه كمطربه الا انها انسانه في غاية التواضع و الرقه و تتجاوب مع معجبيها و محبي فنها بتواضع و محبه قلما توجد في مطربه مشهوره مثلها و علي النقيض تماما بكل اسف المطربه رائعة الصوت "ايليسا"


----------



## shamiran (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

:34ef:--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوة يا روميو هههههههههه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## تونى 2010 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صورة نانسى عجرم التى هزت العالم*

:smil13:


----------

